# Questions about emersed



## Dominic (18 Nov 2013)

Hi, i was just wondering, are there any side effects to buying plants in advance of planting and growing them emersed to give you a larger supply before planting in a low tech tank with liquid co2? 

The plants i was hoping to grow emersed in advance were staurogyne repens and hemianthus callitrichoides, and maybe a couple more. 

I would appreciate someone's input


----------



## sa80mark (18 Nov 2013)

No a few people on her do it, just recently a member (bigclown) turn 1 pot of hc into about 20 pots worth growing it emerged, there is also a few members who have done dry starts with staurogyne


----------



## Dominic (18 Nov 2013)

okay thank you  i just thought that the transfer from atmospheric conditions to submersed conditions may kill the plants, but thanks


----------



## sa80mark (18 Nov 2013)

Its rarely a big problem as pretty much all plants are grown emersed at the nurseries


----------



## Dominic (18 Nov 2013)

haha alright thanks buddy!  I love aquascaping lol!


----------



## foxfish (18 Nov 2013)

Go for it...emersed growing is great fun a quite addictive, I normally have 3-4 on the go!
There is plenty of info on the forum about how it is best done...


----------



## Michael W (18 Nov 2013)

When you first start to grow them emersed you want to have them covered up nicely to create 100% humidity or at least as close to it as possible. You need not mist that much if you seal it nicely. Eventually you can gradually remove the cover but at this time of year its advice to either leave it on or seal at nice due to the temperature.


----------



## Dominic (18 Nov 2013)

I have grown things emersed before but its generally stuff that i have no use for in my tank, like extras, so i just plop them into my emersed growth tub and they do nicely  I'm just asking as i know hemianthus can be quite sensitive haha  Thanks though


----------



## Michael W (18 Nov 2013)

Ah ok no problem


----------

